# Eure Meinung ist gefragt!



## Echinopsis (21. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

für den nächsten Themenchatabend habe ich mir etwas besonderes überlegt.
Ich würde hier in diesem Thread gerne Vorschläge für den nächsten Themenchatabend (von euch) sammeln, welche wir später zur Abstimmung hier im Thread ausstellen.

Somit heißt es: Welches Thema interessiert euch für den nächsten Themenchatabend im September?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hat niemand eine eigene Meinung   ?
Oder wollt ihr erstmal einen Themenchatabend-Stopp?


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Ich habe zwar immer Zeitprobleme, aber ich denke, dass es jetzt zum Herbst hin etwas ruhiger wird und es wäre schade, wenn dein Angebot nicht auf fruchtbaren Boden fallen würde.

Ich habe mir daher auch ein Thema überlegt,  passend zur kommenden Jahreszeit.

Den Teich wintertauglich machen 

Ich denke, dass das einige User interessieren könnte und lieber früher alles in die Wege leiten als dann bei Wintereinbruch schnell schnell retten, was zu retten ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Prima Thema 

Sollte man sich für November vormerken


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Sehr gute Idee Maja!

Ich freue mich über weitere Vorschläge!

Zwei Vorschläge noch von mir, welche noch nicht behandelt wurden:
Miniteiche & Technik rund um den Teich


----------



## Joachim (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

@Uwe
Des kann im November aber schon zu spät sein  Vielleicht eher September/Oktober ?  Gutes Thema isses jedoch ganz sicher


----------



## baddie (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Teich für den Winterschlaf vorbereiten ? 
Gutes Thema. Mache das zwar nun schon seit 20 Jahren immer auf dieselbe art und Weise aber mich würd schon interessieren wie andere das machen oder was ich ändern kann/muss. 

Zeitpunkt wäre mitte - Ende September wohl ganz gut. 

Dann naht bei mir mir z.B. auch schon die Laubabwehrinstallation und bis dahin muss ich durch sein mit schnippeln,graben,säubern etc.   


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maritim (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

wenn es nicht zwingend um das thema  teich gehen muss, dann würde ich digitale photographie vorschlagen.

oder wie wäre mit einem kennenlernabend, wo sich auch mal die schüchternen user aufraffen und in den chat kommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Genau solche Vorschläge meinte ich Peter 

Ich mache mal ne Liste:

*-Teich wintertauglich machen
-Miniteiche
-Technik rund um den Teich
-Digitale Fotografie*

(Das Thema "kennenlernen" können wir auf jedenfall mal machen, das schieben wir aber zwischenein. Einen eigenen Themenchatabend brauchen wir dafür nicht zu organisieren).

Freue mich über weitere Vorschläge!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

*-Teich wintertauglich machen
*gute Idee, 
ich hab das auch immer irgendwie gemacht, aber ob das nun alles richtig war* 
*und über die Vor- und Nachteile von 
Styroporeisfreihaltern, 
oder Sprudelsteinen oder 
Teicheizern bin ich mir auch nicht im klaren* 
*Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## maritim (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

insekten-hotel

wilde gartenecken für einheimische tiere anlegen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Da häng ich mich an Peter. Da hätte ich auch gern mehr drüber gewußt. Gute Idee


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hi,

ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber "Insektenhotel" ist ein Thema, wo Bilder mehr sagen als alle Worte. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27663
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15821
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13912


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo Christine

Da kann ich Dir nur bedingt zustimmen. Ich z.B. hätte da noch reichlich Fragen dazu. Und wir werden wohl kaum ein Thema finden, dass nicht hier schon in einem Fred behandelt wurde. Aber ich bin auch bei "Teich für den Winter einmotten" oder "Technik" dabei.


----------



## maritim (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

* winterblüher* könnte auch ein interessantes thema sein.

gartenpflanzen die ihre blüten in der trostlosen zeit, zwischen november und märz entfalten.


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Peter, ich befürchte, der Chatabend dauert von 20:00 bis 20:15 Uhr


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Nein, das sind keine Themen für einen Chatabend, das gibt für 10-15 Minuten Gesprächsstoff und das wars.

*-Teich wintertauglich machen
-Miniteiche
-Technik rund um den Teich
-Digitale Fotografie*

Bleibt so stehen erstmal.


----------



## maritim (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Peter, ich befürchte, der Chatabend dauert von 20:00 bis 20:15 Uhr



so,so..

nur 15 minuten würde der chatabend dauern.:shock
ich meine das er etwas länger gehen wird, da es einiges an __ winterblüher gibt.
und ich denke, der erfahrungsaustausch wird auch etwas länger gehen.

ulla und ich sind einstiger in sachen winterblüher und deine 15 minuten, werden mit unseren nervigen fragen schon verbraten.



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Nein, das sind keine Themen für einen Chatabend, das gibt für 10-15 Minuten Gesprächsstoff und das wars.
> 
> *-Teich wintertauglich machen
> -Miniteiche
> ...



nnnnnnaaaaa gut ......


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

 nervige Fragen? :help 

ne, dann komm ich lieber nicht....


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Ich hätte da noch ein Wunsch-Thema

Moorbeet planen, anlegen, bepflanzen, winterfeste Pflanzen usw.


Denn davon hab ich


----------



## Eugen (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

bei Miniteich und Moorbeet bin ich dabei


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hi Daniel,
ein "Unterthema" von wegen Teich wintertauglich machen: Seerosen für den Winter herrichten.
Da wäre es dann schön, wenn wir einen Seerosen-Experten im chat hätten.
Eine ganze Reihe von usern haben dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Seerosen eingesetzt, so wie wir auch, und möchten da garantiert alles richtig machen, damit sie auch optimale Voraussetzungen haben, im nächsten Jahr wieder zu blühen.


----------



## Eugen (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Seerosen für den Winter herrichten.
> .



Bin zwar nicht der Daniel, aber die Frage ist fix beantwortet:

Einfach so tief stellen,daß das Rhizom nicht durchfrieren kann.
Auf einen irgendwie gearteten Weihnachtsschmuck kann verzichtet werden. 

Das hat aber nix damit zu tun:  ..._damit sie auch optimale Voraussetzungen haben, im nächsten Jahr wieder zu blühen_.

dazu muß im Frühjahr ev. umgetopft, jedenfalls frisch gedüngt werden,die Wassertiefe und Temperatur muß stimmen.

ach ja,und wenns geht kann man im Herbst die abgestorbenen Blätter abmachen,was sich allerdings nicht auf die Blühwilligkeit im nächsten Jahr auswirken wird.


Edit sagt mir noch,daß das nicht für __ tropische Seerosen und __ Lotos gilt.
Aber das sollte ja jedermann(frau) wissen.
Nur so zur Vorsicht,nicht daß es dann heißt,aber der Eugen hat gesagt.....


----------



## Turbo (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe auch noch einen Vorschlag.
Tiere im und um den Gartenteich. Also zb. wie bette ich meinen Teich möglichst naturnah in die Natur ein. Gefahren (Lichtschacht-/Treppen etc.)
zb. wie  baue ich eine Igelbehausung, Idealer Ausstieg für ins Wasser gefallene Tiere, Quartier für __ Eidechsen, Blindschleichen etc. Nützlinge und deren Zuhause. (Insektenhotel)


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Wir wäre es mit dem Thema vliesfilter / trommelfilter


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Danke für Eure Meinungen.
Die Umfrage können wir hiermit erstmal beenden, es wird gleich eine Umfrage geben, in welcher ihr abstimmen könnt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Also ein Thema ist auf jeden Fall NACH dem Winter "Wie kann ich das große Sterben verhindern"


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Guter Vorschlag Uwe - danke! 
Wir suchen allerdings im Moment noch ein Thema für jetzt, also Januar.
Evtl gibts weitere Vorschläge? (Gerne auch im verlinkten Thread von Dodi)


----------



## Eugen (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also ein Thema ist auf jeden Fall NACH dem Winter "Wie kann ich das große Sterben verhindern"



Das große Sterben dürfte NACH dem Winter wohl gelaufen sein.
VOR dem Winter wären da div Maßnahmen wohl angebrachter.


----------



## VolkerN (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Ich haette sehr gern an dem letzten Chatabend zum Thema "Digitale Fotografie" teilgenommen.Leider hatte ich da aber einen wichtigen anderen Termin.

Vielleicht koennte zu dem Thema ja in diesem Jahr nochmal ein Abend eingeplant werden ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Nach dem Winter ist auch immer vor dem Winter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Hab ich denn mal weggeschubst 

Themen: 
- Innenhälterungen
- Schwimmteiche
- Blumenbeete
- Fischkunde

Nur so als Beispielthemen


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

@Volker
ich denke das wir dazu dieses Jahr ganz sicher nochmal einen Themenchatabend machen werden - das Thema ist ja eh unendlich.  

Ich mach mal ne Liste...

Edit:
Ich hab oben mal ne Umfrage erstellt, wo man Themen die einen interessieren würden anwählen kann (Mehrfachauswahl möglich!). Es können auch weiterhin neue Chat-Abend Themen vorgeschlagen werden, ich oder ein anderer Mod kann die Umfrage dann dahingehend bearbeiten.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Ist ja interessant wieviel hier so passiert, wenn man(n) mal auf Arbeit ist. 

Da wir das Thema "Digitale Fotografie" erst hatten und das Thema auch nicht sehr viel Anklang gefunden hat sollte es auch nicht unser nächstes Thema werden...bevor ich die Umfrage starte möchte ich auch gerne jemanden in Petto haben, der zur Not einen solchen Themenchatabend als Experte unterstreicht. Evtl hätte man solange mal mit der Umfrage warten sollen...

Aber gut, kann ich mich zurücklehnen wenn sich andere darum kümmern! 

(@Volker: Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn wir wieder nur drei Leute sind bringt das nüscht...aber das Thema kann gerne zum Ende diesen Jahres wieder mal aufgegriffen werden...nur langweilt es jetzt die Leute, wenn es direkt wieder kommt)

Edit sagt noch, dass evtl besser erstmal ein Termin festgelegt sein sollte, bevor die Umfrage gestartet wird, da dann die Bandbreite der Leute die Abstimmen kleiner ist, da sie wissen wann es ist. Es bringt mir nix wenn Leute abstimmen, die nie im Chat waren und auch nie reingehen werden.


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

@Daniel
Solltest wohl öfter arbeiten...   Hast PN...


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallöchen...

hatte da gerade eine Ideeee!

Fischkrankheiten (oder meint ihr das mit Fischkunde )

Denke aber das speziell dieses Thema in der nächsten Zeit sehr wichtig sein wird. Denn nach diesem Winter sind die Überlebenden garantiert geschwächt. Habe selber einen auf der Krankenstation, der sich aber gut erholt. 

Und dann wäre es wichtig zu wissen wie man reagieren soll, wenn man einen kranken Fisch entdeckt und welche Medikamente auf keinem Fall in Haus fehlen dürfen. Das weiß ich nämlich auch noch nicht.

Nur so als Vorschlag.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



wie wäre es denn mit ner art "frühjahrs-thema", also "frühjahrsputz am und im teich" oder ähnliches? 

oft fragt man sich ja doch, welche wasserpflanzen man im frühjahr zurück schneiden soll, welche man in ruhe lassen sollte, wie man das restliche laub oder anderen mulm ausm teich bekommt, ohne den kies mit abzusaugen usw... sowas fände ich - gerade gegen ende des winters - super interessant und diejenigen, die nen "technik-teich" haben, müssen doch bestimmt auch irgendwas mit ihren filtern, bodenabläufen usw.. machen, um den teich wieder "frühjahrsfein" zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

einen Frühjahrsputz im Teich richtig durchgeführt, 
würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## VolkerN (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> einen Frühjahrsputz im Teich richtig durchgeführt,
> würde mich auch sehr interessieren.



...und ich waer/bin auch dabei !


----------



## Dodi (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Moin!

Nachdem schon 4 User Interesse gezeigt haben, habe ich die Umfrage um
*Frühjahrsputz am Teich* erweitert.


----------



## koimen (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo.....,
Habe auch Fischkunde angeklickt...was beinhaltet das? Einfach komplett alles?.....Habe darum auch noch anderes Thema gewählt. Für Koi....ausschliesslich Koi. Würde gerne über die verschiedenen Varietäten chaten.... etc. bin selber einen Beni Kikokuryu am suchen...oder oder......

Wann wäre dieser Anlass und wie würde das durchgeführt.....?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hi Kari,
ich denke schon das zur Fischkunde auch die Varietäten gehören. Ich stelle mich auch gerne für diesen Abend zur Verfügung, Ausgerüstet mit den 3 Taikan-Bänden kann ja nix passieren.

Termin ist noch unbekannt, wird aber Rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## koimen (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hi uwe
2 der 3 Bände hab ich selber.....:smoki

PS; aber ist dann es nicht zu breit gefächert......Fischkunde....da wird doch eher an der Basis rumgemacht denke ich......als an highendproblemchen,,,,,


----------



## Inken (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Moin!

Das Thema "Fischkunde" ist mit Sicherheit sehr breit gefächert: Krankheiten, Haltung, Pflege, Futter etc. ...

Vielleicht sollte man den Koifreunden unter uns einen eigenen Abend gönnen, an dem dann gekoifachsimpelt werden kann?

Ich würde dann wohl auch gern dazustoßen, allerdings nur zum Zuhören, wenn's recht ist..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hi Inken,
hatten wir meine ich schon  und da warst du doch bei


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

 das Thema hatten wir bereits, was ja nicht heißt, dass wir es dieses Jahr mal wieder dranbringen können (was wäre mit einem regelmäßigen Treffen der "Fischfreunde" im Chat? Kleiner Stammtisch online?  so als Anregung)

Back to topic:
So wie es derzeit aussieht belaufen sich die meisten Stimmen auf das Thema "Fischkunde". Da ich in diesem Themenfeld ziemlich unerfahren bin möchte ich an dieser Stelle Uwe danken, dass er den Themenchatabend als Experte begleitet (machst du doch?  )

Der Themenchatabend wird vorraussichtlich Anfang Februar stattfinden, Uwe kann mich ja nochmal antippseln wann`s bei ihm am besten passt.
Ich würde mal unter der Woche vorschlagen, die Bitte ist schon öfters gekommen.
Ich mache mal den *10.02 (Donnerstag)* fest, mal schaun wies bei Uwe da klappt.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Sollte passen, 
nur halt nicht am 04.02 oder am 18.02


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Gut, dann machen wir doch den *10.02* mal fest aus!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



wie wäre es denn dann relativ "zeitnah" mit nem zweiten chat-termin für den frühjahrsputz? so wie es aussieht ist da ja auch großes interesse da - obwohl dieser abstimmungspunkt erst später dazu kam - und es ist ja doch nen saisonales thema. ich denke mitte märz oder gar im april wäre es für einen frühjahrsputz-chat schon fast zu spät, oder?


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Können wir gerne machen.
Ich habe aber dazu keinen Experten in Petto...evtl hat ja jemand Lust und fühlt sich angesprochen? Dann bitte eine PN an mich!

Danach plane ich zeitnah den Chatabend für den Frühjahrsputz am Teich


----------



## Inken (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

[OT]





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> hatten wir meine ich schon  und da warst du doch bei



Echt? Jetzt wirklich? 
Ich sollte meine Tabletten regelmäßiger nehmen.. 

Aber im Ernst, das habe ich irgendwie... verdrängt.. Sorry! oops[/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Mensch Inken,
an geraden Tagen die Gelben, an ungeraden Tagen die Roten 

Und dann immer an Tagen die mit "G" enden und Mittwochs


----------



## Inken (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

[OT]Danke, Schatz! [/OT]


----------

